# BBC ignoring certain sports...Again



## DRM (7 Oct 2019)

On the BBC news sport section this morning, they ignored to report how Salford City Reds Rugby League side have got themselves into the grand final against St Helens next Saturday, it’s quite an upbeat tale as last year they finished 2nd from bottom, but this year have had a good season and finished in 3rd spot, not only that if they win, they will then go into the world club challenge to play Sydney Roosters, the most shameful thing about all this is the Beeb transmit from..... Salford!!! I know there was a previous thread about how they ignore certain sports but i’ll Be blowed if I can find it Edit just seen that Salfords Jackson Hastings has won 2019 Superleague man of steel award, Well done BBC


----------



## cisamcgu (7 Oct 2019)

I heard, at about 6:30am, that Jackson Hastings had won - on BBC radio 5 !


----------



## Threevok (7 Oct 2019)

Without sounding too pedantic - it's Salford Red Devils


----------



## Phaeton (7 Oct 2019)

Are the rugby players made of matchsticks otherwise it's not news


----------



## Jody (7 Oct 2019)

DRM said:


> On the BBC news sport section this morning, they ignored to report how Salford City Reds Rugby League side have got themselves into the grand final against St Helens next Saturday,



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-league/49942290


----------



## Venod (7 Oct 2019)

The beeb Rugby League reporting has always been a shambles, if its a slow news day for sport it might get a mention at the end of a bulletin, but more times than not its ignored on the national news.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Oct 2019)

Venod said:


> The beeb Rugby League reporting has always been a shambles, if its a slow news day for sport it might get a mention at the end of a bulletin, but more times than not its ignored on the national news.


It's because it's norven innit, they don't play it darn sarf


----------



## Threevok (7 Oct 2019)

I agree. The only mention it ever gets, is when the BBC themselves have televised it - I.E. the latter stages of the Challenge Cup.


----------



## Beebo (7 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> It's because it's norven innit, they don't play it darn sarf


You forget that the BBC is based in Salford.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Oct 2019)

Massive Northern bias too with Football - ever since they relocated to Salford.

Mind you the BBC full stop is not great at avoiding bias.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Oct 2019)

Beebo said:


> You forget that the BBC is based in Salford.


Is it? I stand corrected then, although I suspect that lots of them moved North & took the huge expenses payout for doing so all at the license payers expense, oh how I wish I wasn't such a cynic


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Oct 2019)

DRM said:


> On the BBC news sport section this morning, they ignored to report how Salford City Reds Rugby League side have got themselves into the grand final against St Helens next Saturday,



Perhaps if you looked on Friday when it happened, then you would have seen the two national stories. It is not surprising you don't see it on the headlines on Monday, it's old news. Although both stories are actually still there.







If you want to complain about bad coverage, you should try hockey. A massive participation sport with almost zero coverage.


----------



## vickster (7 Oct 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> If you want to complain about bad coverage, you should try hockey. A massive participation sport with almost zero coverage.


Probably because it’s played more by women


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Oct 2019)

Venod said:


> The beeb Rugby League reporting has always been a shambles, if its a slow news day for sport it might get a mention at the end of a bulletin, but more times than not its ignored on the national news.


I wish they'd ignore more sport on the national news. I have no interest in sport.


----------



## Venod (7 Oct 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> I wish they'd ignore more sport on the national news. I have no interest in sport.



I feel your pain, if you are not interested it is annoying, they are at it again with the Strickley obsession, its on the news, there are programmes on every day of the week related to it, they moved Pointless from its 17:15 slot to air this garbage, come on BBC one programme a week is enough and is it really worthy of a news spot ?


----------



## nickyboy (7 Oct 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> I wish they'd ignore more sport on the national news. I have no interest in sport.


"House" in the "I haven't got a TV" bingo


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Oct 2019)

nickyboy said:


> "House" in the "I haven't got a TV" bingo


I haven't got a TV either.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Oct 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> I haven't got a TV either.


What's a TV either? Is it a new type of LCD


----------



## Milzy (7 Oct 2019)

B****#%s to sport, since joining C.C I’ve gotten a lot more into gardening, reading & going for walks. Might sell the Televisions in every room.


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> What's a TV either? Is it a new type of LCD


Don't give up the day job.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Oct 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> Don't give up the day job.


You've found me one, bless you


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2019)

DRM said:


> On the BBC news sport section this morning, they ignored to report how Salford City Reds Rugby League side have got themselves into the grand final against St Helens next Saturday, it’s quite an upbeat tale as last year they finished 2nd from bottom, but this year have had a good season and finished in 3rd spot, not only that if they win, they will then go into the world club challenge to play Sydney Roosters, the most shameful thing about all this is the Beeb transmit from..... Salford!!! I know there was a previous thread about how they ignore certain sports but i’ll Be blowed if I can find it Edit just seen that Salfords Jackson Hastings has won 2019 Superleague man of steel award, Well done BBC



I'd never heard of Salford Reds till I came across this thread. As someone with little interest in Rugby League I could probably name two clubs.

There was a long feature on BBC Northwest Tonight last evening. It's a good story but one I'm afraid most will forget next week once the game has been played.


----------



## Threevok (9 Oct 2019)

They are the Salford Red Devils

In 2013, Marwan Koukash took over the club (after a winding up order) and then it was renamed


----------

